# Finishing the shot



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2006)

Double? Single? High C?

Got a preference on getting in?

How about finishing it off?

What's everyones favorite way to shoot?

Just so where all on the same page, starting seperated (no clinch set up  )


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2006)

I usually hit the double and try to pass guard on the way down, or the ankle pick.


----------



## redfang (Apr 8, 2006)

I like a double leg, drive through with a trip.  If I get in deep, come up, slip out the side and have a good chance of getting the back.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 8, 2006)

I prefer the single. It keeps me out of the guard and out of trouble.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

Snatch single from the clinch for me. Finished with an inside trip.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Apr 8, 2006)

Singles and high crotch, I throw in ankle picks and fireman's throw from the same set ups.  I have never been able to use doubles with great success.

I work them off Russian-ties and arm drags with a lot of success.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 8, 2006)

I like Morote gari, the Japanese version of the double leg.









I like this variation of arm drag to go for an ankle pick.








I like running the pipe as a finish for the single leg.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2006)

Having done it alot, I still find the old fasioned street fighting way of a double leg takedown. When close, quickly drop and shoot. Nothing fancy, but, very effective. You end up right in the mount, one hand pinning the throat, the other pummeling the face.


----------

